# uploading an online catalog to my website



## mcohen123 (Aug 10, 2006)

I was in the process of having a wholesaler's catalog sent to me so I could embed (insert) it into my website(when I say embed I mean to put into my site so it looks like every other page in my site. With the same header, footer, nav bar etc.). It was a free service. A service that I found out today that exists no longer from this company. 
I was wondering how and where companies got their broad libraries of shirts onto their sites. Are there other companies that offer this kind of service (a prepackaged library of images, descriptions etc of many top-line brands (Hanes, Gildan etc.))? I hope all of these sites that have a full collection of descriptions and images didn't do it all by hand.
Please tell me that there is an easier way.


----------



## Ademo (Sep 4, 2009)

I found this old post with no replies.

How are companies creating their online apparel catalogs? I've seen Alpha and others that let you link to their online catalogs but it takes people off of your site. Do the shirt manufacturers provide 'imbed-able'
catalogs/images? Am I allowed to scan the images from their catalogs and use them on my site?

I want something like this on my site. Do I have to create it manually?

http://www.shirtspace.com/site/799936/product/363P


----------

